# Anniversary Rally?



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Just noticed on the heading MHF was started in 2003, is Nukeadmin organising an Anniversary Rally for the 10th milestone?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

might be


----------

